# I hate pigs!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, not really, they are kinda cute and I never could have hated the show pig I had for FFA, but these potbellied piglets I took on yesterday will make me go gray, I swear.

First, they were easy to catch at the place I got them (I took them to try and sell, I was supposed to bring them back tomorrow). But they didn't like the tub carrier thingy they were in, so they climbed out of it and proceeded to cover the backseat with poo and mud. No problem, they've got a shampooer they'll use.

Then, I get home and proceed to give them baths before putting them in the garage for the day. One breaks loose and now we can't find him, but we're betting the pasture across the street.

Then, I head outside this morning to feed them, and soon as I open the door, I see 4 little pig butts tearing across the cattle pasture-no way am I getting them back now...so, on top of losing 5 pigs, I now have a hole in my garage that needs fixing before December....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...they sound like little trouble makers. :laugh:

Have you tried getting them back with grain? If you have some extra fencing or panels you could make a trap. Just put it in the corner of the pasture with a tub of grain, wait for them to go in and then trap them in? It'd probably take awhile to wait for them though. Or maybe just go out there, spread some grain out each morning and soon they should learn that you are the one with the treats and they should eventually get close enough for you to grab them. :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Freezer Camp!

We did our first pig this year for meat - OMG - HATE those things! They are nasty nasty creatures and terrors! My milkstand was on the otherside of the pigs ranch panel so that I had shelter to milk when raining - it would back up to the fence and proceed to poop and pee through the fence EVERY morning and night at me - I am like WTHeck!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Aaand now I realize this is totally in the wrong spot...meant to put it in the Chatterbox (anyone wanna move it?).

If they were my pigs, they'd be gutted and hanging now, but they're not so I gotta play nice with them...No extra panels, fencing, anything that would keep them in. Being miniatures, my standard hog panels are like a playground to them.
The food would work, if they didn't already know that people have food. They were born from feral sows, and not liking people is what they do best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like it has been put in chatter box for you... :thumb: 


Pigs can be a hand full..... :doh: :help:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I was thinking about getting pigs...they sound like they are not very fun lol.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong-pigs are an absolute joy-when they're tame and people-friendly. These are 5 (yes, the runty boar is back) basically unhandled, 2-3mo unspeutered potbellied piglets out of feral sows. They hate being handled, they don't horribly mind being near people and will get a little curious, but spook easily and MUCH prefer eating ALL the feed for my goats....

I'm gonna try and trap 'em in the pen I had for Barclay, just wrap some welded wire on the bottom, and catch 'em one by one if I have to.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Good golly gosh, good luck!
I LOVE pigs, raised a few a couple years back. Can't wait until I get more, someday..


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, it went from bad to worse. Cops were called for loose pigs (yeah, 'cuz I TOTALLY let them loose myself and haven't tried to catch them at ALL), and either they're caught by tonight or it's a $500 fine....


I think my life just got a whole lot worse.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Did you catch them? $500 fine????


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Nope. Sunday, we saw ONE all day, and that was for 5 minutes later in the evening. Last night 4 showed up, but nobody could catch them. The cops showed up again on Sunday, but we told them they were at the pond on the neighbor's property, they said it was fine, and we haven't heard from anyone since, so I think we're in the clear so long as they stay out of town, and they have been.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I LOVE pigs! I used to show them in 4H when I was younger and they are actually really smart gentle animals when you spend time and work with them.

I used to go sit in their "pasture" and they would come up and lay down next to me to get their bellies rubbed.

Feral pigs though are an entirely different story your brave to take them on!

My boyfriend really wants this Potbelly listed for free at the pet store but his mom hates them for eating her pet duck 30 years ago we can't even have them on the property! haha

I told him I'll get him a potbelly when we get our own house!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Good grief....what a pain  I can tell ya...even though we love animals...if something like that happened....lil' Wilburs wouldn't have another chance to get into town....I'd be calling my dad to come trap their rear ends or shoot em one! <We don't own a gun...or a trap..heh> I couldn't imagine the police threatning to fine you, but I do think they need to be caught. Crazy critters! Good luck with them!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, we got the fine, but we won't be getting anything else, even if the cops are called again. We had live traps set out for a week, and not only did they break out of them, they haven't been seen by anyone in over a week now, so it looks like that's over with.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that fine sucks! Glad it is done.


----------

